# 1939 Elgin Twin Bar Resto!!!



## StevieZ (Jul 8, 2013)

This is My 1939 Elgin Twin Bar. This bike was disaster when I got it. Alot of Broken bent and rusty parts. With many hours of work. This is my Finished Product. This Bike rides sweet!!!


----------



## RJWess (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow that bike looks amazing nice job….

more pics!!!!


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks I love my Elgins!!!


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 8, 2013)

Elgins are sweet rides. Yours was definitely in good hands. Nice job!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 10, 2013)

That bike is Bitch'n!!!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Great bike and nice work!
Cool how the pics show how the collection has grown, too!


----------

